# G Loomis Greenwater vs Pro Green



## patrickonasis (Jan 25, 2015)

Anybody know the difference between the two or where I could handle one side by side?I'm looking for a rod to throw weightless soft plastics with.I prefer 7.5 to 8ft rods so if anyone has any input please chime in.Thanks


----------



## wharfrat (Jan 25, 2015)

http://www.stripersonline.com/t/774...pro-green-and-greenwater-series-spinning-rods


----------



## patrickonasis (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks Wharf,What do you throw?


----------



## gafshr (Jan 25, 2015)

Tfo 7 or 7.5 med lite can sling a weightless swim bait or 1/4 doa.  They are light but can handle giant fish and won't break your wallet.


----------



## wharfrat (Jan 25, 2015)

gafshr said:


> Tfo 7 or 7.5 med lite can sling a weightless swim bait or 1/4 doa.  They are light but can handle giant fish and won't break your wallet.



good sticks. gary loomis (gloomis) is now with tfo.


----------



## wharfrat (Jan 25, 2015)

patrickonasis said:


> Thanks Wharf,What do you throw?



I'm a tackle junky and have Loomis, St. Croix, Fenwicks  Falcon, and others.. I like Falcon products a lot. Some of my favorites are customs made by Jeff Eller. (Rodsmith on this forum). He has made some nice rods with Lamiglass, MHX, and St. Croix blanks. I highly recommend putting whatever you chose in your hands first. I like med/fast for about all applications inshore...but everybody's "action" differs.


----------



## patrickonasis (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks guys for the reply's,Wharf your right about the falcons,I have about 7 or 8 of them.I heard they discontinued the Light Gulf Spin,which was my go to rod for the light stuff.I was wondering if the extra cost for the lowrider salt was justified over the coastal xg.I cant tell a difference in hand.


----------



## wharfrat (Jan 25, 2015)

patrickonasis said:


> Thanks guys for the reply's,Wharf your right about the falcons,I have about 7 or 8 of them.I heard they discontinued the Light Gulf Spin,which was my go to rod for the light stuff.I was wondering if the extra cost for the lowrider salt was justified over the coastal xg.I cant tell a difference in hand.



Tough call. Michelle (my better half) won't let me near her falcon lowrider...she keeps it locked up.


----------

